# What to wear, what to wear



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I like the Gauze ghost its really goth.  I also like the Devil Fairy, I was gonna be the Graveyard fairy of that line last year. But personally I like the Gauze Ghost.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmm....guess I'm gonna have to go to the store and look at it...


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

MrsMyers, what are you doing for Halloween, a haunt, handing candy out at the door, walking around with the kids while they TOT, going to an office party, throwing your own party, wearing it to work, or...?
What kind of weather do you have around Halloween?
If you have to be really active or mobile, or if your weather is particularly warm or cold around that time, then those are things you need to consider for your costume.
I hate to sound so practical, but I have seen some of the best costumes get shed withing minutes of arriving at parties because the guest was getting to hot, couldn't move around in the costume without destroying the surrounding environment, couldn't talk, eat or see other guests, or they were just plain uncomfortable in it. 
Be realistic in your choices.
FontGeek


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

FontGeek said:


> MrsMyers, what are you doing for Halloween, a haunt, handing candy out at the door, walking around with the kids while they TOT, going to an office party, throwing your own party, wearing it to work, or...?
> What kind of weather do you have around Halloween?
> If you have to be really active or mobile, or if your weather is particularly warm or cold around that time, then those are things you need to consider for your costume.
> I hate to sound so practical, but I have seen some of the best costumes get shed withing minutes of arriving at parties because the guest was getting to hot, couldn't move around in the costume without destroying the surrounding environment, couldn't talk, eat or see other guests, or they were just plain uncomfortable in it.
> ...


See the thing is I'll probably wear it to a bar or something like that and if I like it alot possibly again on Halloween.

I'm guessing you've never been to IL in October. It could be 80 degrees on October 30 and then 30 degrees on the 31st. No joke. So here you kinda have to forget about the weather. You're only gonna have an idea of what it'll be like about a week before. It could even snow on Halloween here....can't go by the weather at all for a costume here.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I like the devil costume, but it pays to see them and perhaps try them on before, i've had a couple of nasty surprises with mail order costumes


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Honestly, I like the gauze ghost one, but maybe it's the hair that I like. Anyway, I think that one is cool, I would want ot wear that one the most and it is probably the mot comfortable. I too live in a state, Pennsylvania, that you have no clue what the weather will be like for Halloween night. With that in mind, if you pick the ghost one, you can wear it alone if it is warm that night or wear clothes underneath if it is cold. Just some suggestions.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all for your advice and opinions. I have found another possible choice. I could make it a sort of ghost costume or vampire sort of thing. I just really like the colors and style of this dress. May have a chance to get it next weekend.
http://www.costumes4less.com/prodimages/previews/previewDG4811.jpg


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thats a really nice costume.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh very nice MrsMyers! I have actually been looking at that costume for next year! That or the Wicked Queen one that is apart of that line. Maybe turn it into a goth Queen of Hearts or something. But yes I think that one is very cool and now change my vote choice for that one.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you!!!

I think I'll go buy it this weekend. It'll work really well with this skull torch I bought yesterday. What I'm not sure is if I should make it a vampire thing or sort of ghost thing. Opinions?


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Personally, I think trying the ghost thing from that angle would be great. Be sort of an "Undead Dutchess" or something like that. You could maybe get some of those white contacts to go with it and appear to be very pale. The skull torch would fit into it great!!


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

I agree, that new one is pretty awesome, I like it much better than the other ones you showed us. Very cool!


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

That dress is beautiful. You should look smashing in that.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you very much. I can't wait till Saturday I'm going to go try it on and see how it is. I'm hoping it looks good.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I bought the costume. It lookes really cool. I bought some fish nets to go with it and tried it on with knee high boots. Would look better with some old fashioned heals, but I'm going to comfort on my feet so I can have fun and not be in pain. I have to remember to post a pic. 

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

MrsMyers666 - That dress is beautiful! I finally had a chance to look at it. It looks pretty comfortable too. Great choice!


----------

